# Growing Grapes In High Altitude



## SUPAstar (Mar 26, 2012)

Has anyone grown grapes in high altitude? I live in CO about 9000 ft, and would like to try and grow my own grapes for wine making. I have a greenhouse, and have been successful with that, but would like the grapes to be grown outdoors. Thank you for any advice...


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 26, 2012)

I am at 6500ft, growing Marquette, Coret Noir, Noiret. This is my 3rd leaf coming up. They survived last Winter and we got down to -22 for ~ 3 days. Quite impressive since they were not established really. I am sure my frost free growing season is a lot longer than yours. I got a couple of small clusters last year so i know I will be able to fully ripen. Look at your growing area and see if you can find some that will not only grow in your region but also ripen in your average number of frost free growing days. May only be some cold hardy white varietals but perhaps there are a few reds. Check out Double A Vineyards. They are the best as far as variety, vine health, customer service, 

Good luck, keep us posted if you find something!


----------



## SUPAstar (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you. I will look them up for some varieties.


----------

